# Sharing desktop remotely using real VNC



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello guys, here is one more tutorial from me.

Sharing desktop remotely using real VNC. 

It often happens that if you have two or more computers that you will need to work on your desktop which is places in another room, you often need to be physically there at the computer to work on it.

Insted use remote desktop or desktop sharing to getinto that PC.

I will show how to do this on a local network. both on windows as well as in linux ( ubuntu gusty )

*Windows:*
I will be using Real VNC for this. 

There is a free version available which you can use  
Real VNC Home Page
Real VNC Free Edition

*Setting up RealVNC*

Once you install RealVNC there are a few enteries in the Start menu. 
VNC Server (service-Mode) , VNc Server (User-Mode) and VNC Viewer.

There are two kind of application here VNC Server and VNC Viewer. 
Server: The VNC server should be running on your system for others to access your desktop. 
You can start the server as in service mode or in user-mode.. in service mode the server will work as a background process.

You need to configure the authentication. use VNC password authentication 
and give a password. you will need to enter this password when you want to
connect to the computer. If you want VNc to prompt you when anyone tries
create a connection then you can enable "Prompt local user to accept connection"
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/6869/vncconfigfx8.th.jpg

once the server is started and set, you will be able to connect to the system from other systems and share the desktop. 

Next is the VNC viewer.

This application is used to login to the remote desktop.

enter the IP address or system name of the system you want to connect, you will get a password prompt (if you have configured it), enter your password and vola you got the remote desktop . Now you can use your remote system as if you are physically there at the PC ( except you cant insert a CD/DVD  ) 
*img524.imageshack.us/img524/1699/vncviewermq9.jpg
*img524.imageshack.us/img524/1699/vncviewermq9.fede903187.jpg

*Ubuntu 7.10:*

There is not need to install anything to get remote desktop running in Ubuntu. Ubuntu already has a "Terminal Server Client" application which supports VNC and other protocols. 

Goto Applications>Internet> Terminal Server Client. 

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/841/screenshotterminalservedr8.png
*img507.imageshack.us/img507/841/screenshotterminalservedr8.8c9d60b75a.jpg

Enter IP address or the machine name you want to connect to as the Computer.Select VNC as the protocol. and click connect. you will be asked the password (if set in there remote server) and you will get the desktop.

Connecting to Ubuntu is also simple.
Open System> Preference>Remote Desktop
*img520.imageshack.us/img520/1253/screenshotremotedesktopuk0.th.png

Check everything there and enter a password. Check "Ask you for confirmation" if you want to be prompted when someone tries to connect to your system. once this is done you can connect to this linux computer via VNC viewer in other systems.

Here are a few screenshots showing my system sharing XP , Vista and Ubuntu
Vista Remote desktop on XP
*img509.imageshack.us/img509/9792/xpvistavg0.th.jpg

XP Remote desktop on Vista
*img509.imageshack.us/img509/2258/vistaxpnj4.th.jpg

Ubuntu Remote on Vista
*img509.imageshack.us/img509/1993/vistaubuntunz3.th.jpg

Vista Remote on Ubuntu
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/9528/screenshotfa9.th.jpg

I hope this tutorial will be usefull for you guys 

*Firewall Consideration: Firewall Consideration[/COLOR]: Ports 5800 and 5900 are the default ports for VNC.Please make sure that the ports 5800 and 5900 are open in your firewall. If you know any ports which are already open then just set those ports in the VNC settings.*

There is one issue with connecting ot vista systems. 

*If UAC is enabled in the remote PC and if a user tries to do some task which invokes UAC ( like trying to open the device manager ) then the session gets disconnected. *


----------



## azzu (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Remote Desktop*

^ Another Xcellent work
thx


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Remote Desktop*

Bro this is really awesome tut...

I'm waiting for the Radio Tut

And this will sure gonna help to connect desktops remotely


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Remote Desktop*

very nice and easy to understand!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Remote Desktop*

Excellent and very thoughtfully written. Kudos, Charan!


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Remote Desktop*

Nice tutorial boss...


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Remote Desktop*

Thanks Guys


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Remote Desktop*

This is really a awesome tutorial.. 

I just took a hardcopy of this tut and followed the instructions to establish a connection between my friend's lappy and desk.... I worked 100000000% without anyprob.. this really makes life as easy as pie... 

THIS is wonderful tut..

*www.comments.zingerbugimages.com/Thanks/blue_heart_thanks.gif
once again.


Offtopic: 

Proof for why this tut is 100000% works..

*img452.imageshack.us/img452/4509/blahsd8.jpg

5.9K+ views in 5 Days... 1180+ views per day!!!

really dont know why not much replies ...... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Remote Desktop*

^^ Nice to know that my tut worked for you 

@mods: is the number of views correct? I still cannot believe it


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Remote Desktop*

Charan: got a doubt..: Will this work even if the windows remote desktop feature is disabled..?? And what about remote connection over internet. I know i can google this, but still I would like to know from you.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif

Reg. the no. of views: Congrats..!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif

Offtopic: How ya doing..?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Remote Desktop*

yes in my office we are using theb same, but can you tell clearly how to restrict admin to see at our desktops


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Remote Desktop*



			
				prasad_den said:
			
		

> Charan: got a doubt..: Will this work even if the windows remote desktop feature is disabled..?? And what about remote connection over internet. I know i can google this, but still I would like to know from you.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif



Windows Remote Desktop feature has nothing to do with RealVNC both are different but does the same job, getting VNC up and running is easy than working with in built windows remote desktop...

 If you know the ip address of the remote PC then you can connect to it even over the internet.. I have done this at my work place.. remember that the firewall of the remote PC should allow VNC to communicate with the outside world. 



> Reg. the no. of views: Congrats..!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif
> 
> Offtopic: How ya doing..?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif



Thanks .. im doing just fine 



			
				Batistabomb said:
			
		

> yes in my office we are using theb same, but can you tell clearly how to restrict admin to see at our desktops



just disable/close the VNC server, else change the password  .. which I do


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 6, 2007)

cool.. nice to see on VNC and Remote access


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice tutorial! Thanks!

i have a question .. its only for same virtual network..I cant access my comp from anywhere else on earth? right?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 6, 2007)

Ty, Nice tutorial


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 6, 2007)

@the.kaushik
Yes, you can. But then I guess you will need to use the RDP protocol.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 6, 2007)

@kaushik : yes you can use it from any place on earth unless you know the IP address of the remote PC.. VNC is used by many Customer Support companies for trouble shooting client machines.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 8, 2007)

After unblocking the ports 5800 and 5900 everything was fine. Its working great . Tho had to struggle a bit finding the problem, then narrowed down to port blocking! Good that you updated the guide to include this info, others will not face this problem now.

Thanks again for the guide, Charan


----------



## axxo (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks...but i use only logmein..


----------



## RCuber (Dec 8, 2007)

axxo said:
			
		

> thanks...but i use only logmein..



Looks nice.. but does it have support for linux?


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 9, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> @kaushik : yes you can use it from any place on earth unless you know the IP address of the remote PC.. VNC is used by many Customer Support companies for trouble shooting client machines.



But that means the client should be in a static ip right?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 9, 2007)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> But that means the client should be in a static ip right?


Yes ... if no one is using the remote PC then you need Static IP. 

And regarding dynamic IP ....  Support guys in my ex-company get the IP address of client thro Phone calls or email or chat. so even if the IP address changed its possible to get the new IP and reconnect to the Remote PC.


----------



## axxo (Dec 10, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Looks nice.. but does it have support for linux?



it supports virtually any operating system...bcoz it is web based all you need is a supported web browser.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 20, 2007)

can we save the file on desktop of remote user to our system


----------



## iMav (Feb 29, 2008)

just used this to setup 2 xp machines worked like a charm once i added vnc to the firewall exception list  ... charan we want more of these bhai, make a comeback someday .... dada like comeback


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 29, 2008)

Charan may not post on forums.. par uski aatma yehin Digit forums par bhatakti rehti hai!


----------



## mkmkmk (Jun 10, 2008)

awesome tutorial.thanks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

wow this is great.
I thought desktop sharing wasn't possible without gnome, kde, xfce or aqua. But this changed my view.


----------



## keves2002 (Jun 14, 2008)

axxo said:


> thanks...but i use only logmein..


 
+ 1

Thanx for sharing this, i was using lomein, now i added ur tut also to my del.ico.us page


----------



## RCuber (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply . ok long time I didnt reply to this thread. in the mean time I or should I say my new company is using logme in for our support work.

Different remote desktop application have different applications. Lets look into it. 

1. Remote desktop (Remote Desktop Protocol - RDP ) built into the OS ( Windows ). this is by far the best and has the fastest response. I have shifted from VNC to RDP cause I found it was fastest in my network. to setup RDP all you have to do is enable remote desktop in your computer via system properties > remote . for better security you can select the users who can use remote desktop. remote desktop doesnot work if the user does not have a password set for his account. 
AFAIK Remote desktop works only in XP pro , Vista Business and Vista Ultimate. 

2. VNC - This comes into picture if you cannot enable RDP in your system. this tut is regarding VNC. This also works cross platform. downside which I faced was that it was not responsive enough over a WiFi network  .

3. Internet Based Remote Desktop. This is what LogmeIn does. its internet based. you require to have a account with logmein. best for remote support , worst for local network. Other alternatives are Goto Meeting , WebEx, Symantec pcAnywhere.


----------



## subratabera (Jun 15, 2008)

There's Xmanager too. But its not free.


----------



## din (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW.

Charan, thanks a million. An excellent tut.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 2, 2008)

^^

he he !!

Bro, how did u managed to miss this as it was posted back in December


----------



## din (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL, I do not know ! I was checking another thread and came to this by your suggestion. Thanks a lot for that.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2008)

BTW how many of you guys are actively using remote desktops? I switched from VNC to inbuilt remote desktop of XP cause VNC was/is giving me trouble using it over wifi .. 




din said:


> WOW.
> 
> Charan, thanks a million. An excellent tut.



Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 2, 2008)

> BTW how many of you guys are actively using remote desktops? I switched from VNC to inbuilt remote desktop of XP cause VNC was/is giving me trouble using it over wifi



Well I have to use and a lot, in case of internal network I use combination of VNC as well as *Windows XP RDC* where as in case of extarnal access Loginme in works best for me


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks for this awesome tutorial


----------



## demoninside (Nov 2, 2008)

BTW u don't even need VNC to do desktop shearing b/w Linux and Windows ...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanx yaar.........for the gr8 tutorial.


----------

